# measuring for CCA



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What are the rules for what you can do with your dog while he is getting measured for CCA? Can you touch the dog? Hold his head? Feed him a treat?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no idea what the rules are, but I'm bumping up since I'm curious to hear the response.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

At Selli's CCA, she was measured by Marcia Schler. I know you can use food to bait and hold the head. I know I had my hands on Selli when she was measured.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> What are the rules for what you can do with your dog while he is getting measured for CCA? Can you touch the dog? Hold his head? Feed him a treat?


Yes, yes, & yes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

SunGold said:


> Yes, yes, & yes.


Oh good, when I had someone measure him while I held his head up he was at 21 3/4 inches. Now if he can just get 1/4 more inch in!


----------

